# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  "Анонимный браузер" Torpark.

## WaterFish

> У пользователей, которые предпочитают сохранять конфиденциальность при работе в интернете, появилась возможность скачать специальный браузер Torpark, позволяющий взаимодействовать с веб-сайтами полностью анонимно.


Далее : http://net.compulenta.ru/287014/

Скачать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## spitamen

> Далее : http://net.compulenta.ru/287014/
> 
> Скачать.


Скачал попробовал, долго думает в поиске подходящего прокси сервер а потом опять просит дать время и дальше больше... толка нет

Скачал расширение Торбаттон для Лисы установил и когда включаеш функцию Тор то говорит что не нашел прокси сервер и на этом фильм окончен.. видимо у Тор проблемы с прокси серверами  :Smiley: )

----------


## WaterFish

> видимо у Тор проблемы с прокси серверами


Вряд ли это проблемы Tor  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Скачал попробовал, долго думает в поиске подходящего прокси сервер а потом опять просит дать время и дальше больше... толка нет
> 
> Скачал расширение Торбаттон для Лисы установил и когда включаеш функцию Тор то говорит что не нашел прокси сервер и на этом фильм окончен.. видимо у Тор проблемы с прокси серверами )


Согласен, с прокси работать отказывается. У меня было тоже самое. :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

У меня всё отлично работало месяц назад...

----------

